

KONG Architectural choices: the API layer for microservices - orliesaurus
http://blog.mashape.com/kong-architectural-choices-the-api-layer-for-microservices/

======
orliesaurus
A little bit more insight into KONG and why it's being built as a completely
open-source project.

To be remembered that KONG is what has been driving Mashape [1], the
marketplaces for API developers and consumers, forward.

The github repo is here [2] if you haven't seen it, please do contribute,
comment or leave your feedback

[1] [https://mashape.com](https://mashape.com) [2]
[https://github.com/Mashape/kong](https://github.com/Mashape/kong)

